# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Переход ЗИК 77 на ЗУП 83

## vasilyu87

Есть ЗИК 247 обновил до 361

Далее создал базу ЗУП 3.1.2.105

Делаю перенос данных из 77 в 8
и на этапе Выгрузка данных вылазит ошибка, смотрите скрин



Кнопку Исправить естественно нажимал толку нет. 
Еще пробовал сделать перерегистрацию компоненты, но не помогло!
_regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.9.2170\bin\comcntr.dll"_

Подскажите кто сталкивался с данной проблемой как ее побороть?

----------


## vasilyu87

Тему закрываю
Нужно было еще обновить компоненту "V7PLUS.DLL"
После переноса данной компоненты все выгрузилось )))

Всем спасибо)))

----------


## vasilyu87

Тему открываю! рано обрадовался
В процессе обновления выдает ошибку
т.е проходит все пункты и ошибка:


Что не так теперь, может кто подскажет?!

----------


## avm3110

а тебе какой ответ хочется слышать (правду или как есть)? :blush:

Легче всего с регистрацией компоненты.
Если нет мусора в реестре, то нужно перейти в каталог где она лежит (в каталог твоей актуального релиза 1С) и там перерегить с помощью утилиты  regsvr32 comcntr.dll
Не поможет - нужно лезть в реестр, вычищать все эти дээлельки, перегружать комп и опять регистрировать как говорилось выше.

Хуже с ошибкой ПКО, это ошибка "после загрузки", т.е. ту фигню, которая приходит из 7-ка, 8-ка не понимает

Тут ьакой бывает гиморой... Я тебе сочувствую

----------

vasilyu87 (18.02.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

переход осуществили но теперь при заполнении

При расчете начисления "оплата по окладу" выходит деление на 0
Можете подсказать что не так? Где то константу не заполнилиИ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> переход осуществили но теперь при заполнении
> 
> При расчете начисления "оплата по окладу" выходит деление на 0
> Можете подсказать что не так? Где то константу не заполнилиИ?


Проверьте заполнение графика работы сотрудника

----------


## vasilyu87

стоит основной график работы



При нажатии среднемесячное число часов пишет что определяется автоматически

Можете еще подсказать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Ну вы же видите, что график не заполнен и есть кнопка "Заполнить"

----------

vasilyu87 (01.03.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

Можете еще подсказать:
приказы по приему и отпуску на каждого сотрудника не переносятся вообще или это в принципе не возможно?
Или есть способ их как-то перенести?
В идеале они просто нужны, иначе придется в ручную их заносить. (чтобы отпускные периоды считались правильно) И

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можете еще подсказать:
> приказы по приему и отпуску на каждого сотрудника не переносятся вообще или это в принципе не возможно?
> Или есть способ их как-то перенести?
> В идеале они просто нужны, иначе придется в ручную их заносить. (чтобы отпускные периоды считались правильно) И


Кадровые документы можно перенести с помощью обработки
Смотри здесь
http://prosto1s.ru/index.php/shop/product/view/6/5

----------

vasilyu87 (06.03.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

В пункте:
Раскрываем плюсом ветку "Общие". В ней ищем "Общие макеты". Находим там макет "ЗарплатаКадрыПереносДанн  хИзЗиК30". Щелкаем по нему два раза. Открывается код, а в статье что вы дали появляется окно где есть кнопка "Выгрузить в файл" А почему у меня ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В пункте:
> Раскрываем плюсом ветку "Общие". В ней ищем "Общие макеты". Находим там макет "ЗарплатаКадрыПереносДанн  хИзЗиК30". Щелкаем по нему два раза. Открывается код, а в статье что вы дали появляется окно где есть кнопка "Выгрузить в файл" А почему у меня ?


Нужно выбирать макет ЗарплатаКадрыПереносДанны  хИзЗиК23. Так и в примере написано, будьте внимательнее.

----------

vasilyu87 (07.03.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

Спасибо, я просто думал раз я на 3.0 перехожу, то и выгрузить 3.0 нужно.

А возможно ли сейчас догрузить нужные документы в базу 3.0 из 7.7 (в ту которую ранее выгрузили авто выгрузкой? и уже работаем в ней) Или придется опять в пустую базу загружать?
И что нужно выбрать что бы догрузить конкретно приказы по приему и отпуску на каждого сотрудника?

Подскажите пожалуйста!)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, я просто думал раз я на 3.0 перехожу, то и выгрузить 3.0 нужно.
> 
> А возможно ли сейчас догрузить нужные документы в базу 3.0 из 7.7 (в ту которую ранее выгрузили авто выгрузкой? и уже работаем в ней) Или придется опять в пустую базу загружать?
> И что нужно выбрать что бы догрузить конкретно приказы по приему и отпуску на каждого сотрудника?
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста!)


Пробуйте сначала в копии. После загрузки правил в 7.7 в Кадровых данных выбрать нужные документы (приказ о приеме, увольнении, кадровые перемещения), приказ на отпуск стандартной обработкой не переносится. Данные по отпускам переносятся через документ Перенос данных в ЗУП 3.0. Напишите потом, что получилось. По методике дозагрузки кадровых документов не проверял, обычно выбирал загрузку, не ту, которую рекомендует 1С, а с первичным переносом документов из 7.7

----------

vasilyu87 (24.03.2017)

----------


## dimolga

Спасибо за рекомендации.

----------


## vasilyu87

Добрый день
Вообщем ничего догружать не стали ((( Забили все вручную

Теперь хотим сделать обмен между ЗУП и Бухгалтерией (последние релизы везде),
 но при установке галки в бухгалтерии "Синхронизация данных" пишет ошибку *"поле объекта не обнаружено (обменрозница1бухгалтерия3)  "* 


Подскажите из-за чего это?
Делал по данной статье - http://programmist1s.ru/obmen-sinhro...galteriey-3-0/

----------


## avm3110

Обратите  внимание что:
"Теперь хотим сделать обмен между ЗУП и Бухгалтерией"

а программа ругается на "Обмен Розница1 бухгалтерия3"

Т.е. у вас что-то не то с выбранным правилом обмена

----------

vasilyu87 (27.03.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Обратите  внимание что:
> "Теперь хотим сделать обмен между ЗУП и Бухгалтерией"
> 
> а программа ругается на "Обмен Розница1 бухгалтерия3"
> 
> Т.е. у вас что-то не то с выбранным правилом обмена


А что не так я просто понять не могу, Бухгалтерия самая последняя, платформа то же, зуп тоже самая последняя
Я просто да же не знаю куда копать (((
Может хоть что нибудь посоветуете!?

----------


## avm3110

У вас явно "не верные" настройки обмена.

Запустите "мастер обмена" и аккуратно отвечайте на предложенные вопросы.

----------


## vasilyu87

> У вас явно "не верные" настройки обмена.
> 
> Запустите "мастер обмена" и аккуратно отвечайте на предложенные вопросы.


А мастер обмена настроить в бухгалтерии или в ЗУП ? просто в бухгалтерии я мастера настройки не видел, а в ЗУП я все перепроверил на 3 раза (((

----------


## avm3110

> А мастер обмена настроить в бухгалтерии или в ЗУП ? просто в бухгалтерии я мастера настройки не видел, а в ЗУП я все перепроверил на 3 раза (((


А смысл перепроверять ЗУП, если у тебя диагностика с неправильными правилами при выгрузке из бухии (или я не правильно понял твой скрин выше?)

У тебя не правильны настройки обмена из бухии, а не из ЗУПа

----------

